

AI Quid Raises $39M - RuggeroAltair
http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/19/quid-series-d/

======
RuggeroAltair
Also about Quid from CNBC: The quiet start-up inking million-dollar deals
[http://www.cnbc.com/id/102500826](http://www.cnbc.com/id/102500826)

------
hronikbrent
hehe most pretentious website.... not letting that one down.

------
quid4life321
Good to see.

